# Ibex Alpine 440K or Kona Kula 2-4 (or BMX Mini)



## beernutmark (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I have narrowed our search for a 24"er for my soon to be 8 year old down to these two bikes. The IBEX is not available until spring but if that is the bike I decide to go with then we can wait.

The Ibex Alpine 440K









or the


Kona Kula 2-4










Both are real bikes with real components and both are fairly light. Not sure about the exact weights of each. Anyone know?

The Kona seems to have the edge on components and is actually available now instead of having to wait until spring 09 for the IBEX. The Kona also has slightly more standover room which might help since he is just barely ready for a 24" bike. However, one can buy two Alpine 440K's for the price of the Kula 2-4.

So, has anyone here been lucky enough to see or handle both bikes?

For those who only got to play with one what were your thoughts?

Finally, both are at least 25+lbs while a Redline Mini are about 15LBS. While the kid wants a shifter bike (so I might really have to go that route) dropping 10lbs might eliminate the need for gears on many trails.

Perhaps in the end we will end up with both a BMX and Mountain bike.

Thanks,
Mark A


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

If you only ride on flat terrain the mini might be a good choice, remember that the gearing on the mini will be high and maybe too much to handle at the begining.

On the others only have seen the Kona, same quality as the "bigger" bikes but carries a big bike price tag, have seen here many positive reviews of the Ibex so deciding between the two will be hard.

For looks I would go with the Kona by far but my pocket says Ibex.

Have you considered brands like Haro and Diamondback? More affordable than Trek, Fisher, Spec and many big name brands


----------



## Jlee197853 (Mar 15, 2004)

I vote for the Ibex. I bought the same bike for my daughter earlier this year. It has been great so far. No experience with the Kona, but just from a price standpoint the Ibex wins hands down.


----------



## kenja (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know about Ibex kids' models but I purchased an Alpine 450 and a Trophy Pro this year. Seems like good value per dollar to me. I don't know how the Sand Blue looks but I can tell you the Sand Red is much more attractive than it looks on the computer screen.


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

Does your kid go on trails with you? Are there steep downhills? I have found hydraulic brakes to be absolutely invaluable in instilling confidence on steep downhills. Kid's hands often are just not strong enough to precisely control brakes in extreme conditions.

I think the Kona is hydraulic.


----------



## LNA07 (Sep 16, 2007)

*kids bike*

Weight is very important . Lots of things you can do to shred weight . Kids will love the aceleration and enjoy the ride .

To many gears could also be confusing at first . I put my kids and their bike on a trainer and let them practice shifting .

Go with Kona and get him a BMX bike too . Take him out to the local ABA track ( ABA.com ) and enjoy .
Good luck


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

I do not own either but if I were in your shoes I would go with the kona. 

lifespeed makes a great point...hydo brakes are great and the kula has them!


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

*Specialized?*

Have you looked into this one?

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38472&eid=164

The ibex has disk mounts too but the Hotrock is available now. Got mine for less than the MSRP on the Specialized website. Even got $25 knocked off for a cosmetic blem.

I got it for my 7 year old son last Christmas. Since it had disk mounts I got a set of 20" wheels with disk hubs and made it into a 20" MTB. My son just out grew the 20" wheels and I laced up a 24" set with disk hubs for him.

Just another choice.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

Both of my daughters have loved their Kona Hulas. I have been pleased with how they have lasted.


----------



## Lifespeed (Nov 14, 2006)

STinGa said:


> Both of my daughters have loved their Kona Hulas. I have been pleased with how they have lasted.


Have they outgrown them? I am looking to buy one . . . 

edit: scratch that, looking for the hydro disc version


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

Beernutmark, what did you end up buying?

I am in the same boat and I am curious.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

If your handy and know how to repair bikes, I'd recomend the Ibex. It is a much better value.

If you want dealer support on repairs, then buy the Kona.

My son started trail riding on a 24" wheeled Specialized. Great bike, very trail worthy. That bike had v-brakes and he had no problems controling the bike on steep downhills. These kids are very light and don't need super strong brakes. I think smaller brake levers that fit thier small hands and reach adjustment is much more important than the power of the brakes. I think we paid 400.00 for his bike new.

If you live in an area when bike culture is big then there are probably many parents doing the same thing as you and as their kids get older and out grow the 24" bikes they often sell them. So maybe USED is a posibility. I'd nework at some of the local group rides and I bet you will find a hand me down bike. Often these kids bikes get some fancy upgrades by the parents. With a hand me down you could end up with a very nice deal. Then when your kid gets a bit older you can hand me down to somebody else.


----------



## kenja (Jun 20, 2008)

Maida7 said:


> If your handy and know how to repair bikes, I'd recomend the Ibex. It is a much better value.


I'd recommend the Ibex if you have a good LBS, for that matter. My Alpine was misdelivered to the LBS near me (GHY (Go Huck Yourself) in Renton). They would have glady assembled it for me (for a reasonable fee, I'd guess). I declined since I had already assembled the Trophy with no problems.

The Ibex forum here has a sticky thread for what to expect when you get your Ibex.


----------

